# one more exhaust video



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

did some work on the exhaust today trying to mock up a 3" and replace a bunch of the hangers underneath. I thought it sounded wicked so figured I'd share.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I personally can not stand muff deletes. However, I did like the camera shaking when you were punching it.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

thats sound wicked but here in maryland, youd get to the end of the driveway and a county cop would be right there. pretty cool thoarty:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Not to step on your toes, but I've done muff deletes on so many different cars to know better (and I've had my fair share of exhaust-related tickets). Shorty's don't sound bad when they exit behind the front wheel wells, but damn, talk about rattling the fillings out of your teeth! Glasspacks at least take off the harsh edge, but you still get tons of resonance. I know a lot of us are tight on money, and want some more bark, but if you can afford one, a catback is the way to go. I'd like my GTO to have some more LOUD, but I'm resisting the urge to just start taking stuff off. Besides, I love the look of the stock tips.

I wouldn't pass judgment either way on what you did without hearing it in person though... hearing it through youtube versus your own ears can be a big difference sometimes. For instance, I thought the stock system was quiet until I actually took my baby for a test drive, and was satisfied for the most part. But even my wife agrees it needs to be louder. Put something on it so that it at least _looks_ like you have mufflers, that way you've got some argument ammo when a cop pulls you over.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

uhhh you guys didn't notice my plates?? I live in CA and there is no way in hell this is gonna be a driving setup.. as a matter of fact a police officer drove by the house twice! I had the exhaust off to change out some hangers and rubber bushing mounts and to fab up my dual 3" piping. when i finished, my neighbor said we should film it. I will say this though it wasn't nearly as bad inside the car as it was outside. resonance was bad but nowhere near as bad as my C5's Borla XR-1 setup. this video was just for fun and should be treated as such. the regular setup is this...






i too have done many exhaust setups in my years. I have built and installed everything from cutouts to deletes to full blown custom fab systems and have also had my share of exhaust tickets smog check fix it tickets and 1 disturbing the peace! 
i loved the fact that it shook the hell outta the camera from 10 feet away! 
no worries guys just enjoy the video!

heres my truck btw i hated this setup and have since changed it 4 times!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Old school sound on a New Era GTO. Pretty awesome.


----------

